# NEED AMP RECOMMENDATIONS



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Here's what I'll be using. 

Four JBL T595's (6x9's)

Two 12" Kicker CVR Comp's in a sealed box. 

My budget is $1,300.00 total for both amps, not each.

I like to play my music loud and for long periods of time. I will use a capacitor as well as a high amp alternator. The car is a '64 Impala HT

I will go with RF, but are there any others that you know of that will suit me possibly for a better price? I DO NOT WANT SOMTHING THAT WILL SHUT DOWN IN PROTECTION MODE.

Please be serious with you're advice.  

Thanks guys.

-CF


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Whats the Ohm's on the subs?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

2 or 4 DVC 400w RMS


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Ok,..so I take it you havent bought the subs?

If not, go with the dual 2 Ohm...and run them with a Rockford Fosgate T8002 Amp--- 

400 W x 2 @ 1 Ohms RMS 

...and wire each sub like this http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/rftech/wiri...ohmDVC_1ohm.gif...that way each sub will see 400 Watts Rms per channel...with Rockford Amps it'll probably see over 400 Watts per channel due to the amps being under rated.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

That takes care of the sub amp...now for the 6x9's.

Wire the 6x9's like this... http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/rftech/wiri...ohmSVC_1ohm.gif

and drive them with a Rockford Fosgate T5001 Amp--
500 W x 1 @ 1 Ohm...trust me this will drive them 6x9's....and these amps dont shut down...I have a T10001bd driving (2) T1 RF's and they pound and keep on pounding!...just keep an ear out for them JBL's to make sure they can hang with this amp..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I use this exact sub (single 12") in my truck with a shitt amp and I love it. I've also used a pair of them in my old Monte Carlo with a shiity amp. Both are/were wired wrong too. I figuere with the right box and amp the'll sound killer. Plus, I like their price.

I'm glad you schooled me about the wiring. I see that's a huge factor in performance. Also, thats the RF amp I had in mind too. I can get it for about $675.00 from my local dealer.

Thanks for you're help bro.

-CF


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Both those Rockford Amps will come with a birth sheet and you'll see how much power they really put out... :biggrin:


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Oh, and put them Subs in a ported box tuned to 35Hz and you'll see a world of difference in the bass...and make sure your using 3/4" MDF its like $20 for a 8'x4' sheet at home depot...

Buy your amps on ebay (brand new) you save your self a couple hundred dollars on each amp...$675 local dealer...and on ebay its about $410-$430 for the T8002...your call...I'd save money.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Jul 19 2006, 07:59 PM~5805881
> *That takes care of the sub amp...now for the 6x9's.
> 
> Wire the 6x9's like this... http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/rftech/wiri...ohmSVC_1ohm.gif
> ...


Interesting. I was thinking about the T800.4? But I'll consider you're recommendation more. 

The JBL's are the highest RMS rating I can find for a 6x9 plus their sound quality ain't bad.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

I heard some nice JL Audio 6x9's at a local dealer in town,..of course they were components, but they clap pretty clear and put out a good mid bass...but your JBL's will be cheaper, plus with four of them they should do the job well!


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

yeah, go with the T5001 Amp for the 6x9's...they'll be fine.

My T10001bd, says it does 1000 x 1 @ 1 Ohm but the birth sheet from it came with says it actually does 1586 actual RMS wattage... 

So since the 6x9's are 150 RMS each, wired the way I posted above, they'll need 600watts RMS x 1 @ 1 ohm...the T5001 will do slighty over if not right at 600 watts rms.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Man, so much knowledge I have to take in. You're absolutley right about ebay...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ROCKFORD-FOSGATE-POWER...1QQcmdZViewItem

I'm pretty good with basic installs but I'm not too good at the technical stuff, could you give me a site where I can study the box specs you just gave me and possibly how to make it?

Also, the box has to fit behind the pumps like in this pic...do you see any issues with this? I don't knopw the square footage...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Again, thanks for all you're help. I will be buying my speakers tomarrow.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

nice setup! Man...your gonna have to measure that area behind the pumps to see...yeah theres no room for a ported box but 2 in a sealed will work..unless you go with one twelve ported or even go with 4 clean looking 8" subs... www.the12volt.com will brush you up on all the subwoofer and electrical info you can take in....calling it the night homie...talk tomorrow.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

my power acoustic lt1440/2 moves my 2 12" kicker cvr dvc 4 ohm subs nicely......and for the money, you really can't beat the sucker, 180 shipped on etronics.com for an amp that goes for 400 at bestbuy  ....and its a speacial order at best buy...lol


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I have a Power Acoustic in my truck. Not too fond of it though in my Impala

With my project car, I can't hit and miss. I need to do things right the first time. I'm spending a lot of money (in my budgit anyway).

Thanks.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

well just a suggestion, but since your going for the best in this car, or the best in your budget, i'd go with jbl....they make some pretty solid amps.


----------



## BigDaddyHustle (Apr 12, 2006)

gotta throw in my planet audio advice, i love my amp, great deals on their equipment on ebay. 
http://stores.ebay.com/AUDIO-VIDEO-OUTLETS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigDaddyHustle_@Jul 19 2006, 10:59 PM~5806902
> *gotta throw in my planet audio advice, i love my amp, great deals on their equipment on ebay.
> http://stores.ebay.com/AUDIO-VIDEO-OUTLETS
> *


I'm not sure If those amps would handle the continueus load I need. I looked at their 1250w Mono amp. It's stable down to 2 ohm's at 800w X1. Plus that dealer you linked me too only sells refurbished stuffwith a 30 day replacement warranty. Thats not good compared to RF.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Jul 19 2006, 08:42 PM~5806105
> *nice setup! Man...your gonna have to measure that area behind the pumps to see...yeah theres no room for a ported box but 2 in a sealed will work..unless you go with one twelve ported or even go with 4 clean looking 8" subs... www.the12volt.com will brush you up on all the subwoofer and electrical info you can take in....calling it the night homie...talk tomorrow.
> 
> 
> *


That is a great site. I'm gonna take in as much as I can. :biggrin:


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Rockford Power series amps.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

CROSSFIRE CRENSHAW, CHECK OUT THE PRICES HOMIE


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jul 20 2006, 01:55 PM~5810901
> *CROSSFIRE CRENSHAW, CHECK OUT THE PRICES HOMIE
> *


Interesting...I've heard good things about these.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/New-1000-Wa...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

600 watts rms for $119..... :uh:


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

I heard alright things about there VR series amps...not sure how efficient they are...I think once everyone saw pipo sanchez's DD's running of the crossfire VR's on ROE everyone starting to jump on them...Distint audio is there entry line amps..I probably would stay away from them...its like lanzars opti-drives(kick-ass) but there Vibe series amps suck!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Sure don't make'em like they used to..
http://cgi.ebay.com/PPI-Precision-Power-21...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah, I don't think they even make the VR series anymore. 

Don't know what you're buying anymore. Quality control with these companies has gone to shit.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

yeah...x2  The ol' school phoenix gold amps were good too..with the art designs on the top of them..


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

What?! They sell VR series everywhere!


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CROSSFIRE-VR1000D-CLAS...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...5&category_id=3

Here you go, a gang of VR's!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

They do? then what the hell is that I saw in ebay? I havint seen Vr's around here at all.

Like I said, I cant miss with this one. Lookls like I'm gonna have to go with RF Power series. If I buy them off of ebay, do you see any warrranty issues???


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

warranty from the company your buying from on ebay....but not from RF..unless you buy from an authorized RF Dealer...but that shits overrated...and its like $200 more...I never had to ever return an amp...I got my T10001bd from ebay and that bitch still bangs the door down! Just make sure its from a power seller, read there ratings, shit call them if it makes you feel better, and get one new, not used. You'll be good. Power series RF's are solid!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Jul 20 2006, 07:45 PM~5813137
> *http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...5&category_id=3
> 
> Here you go, a gang of VR's!
> *


excuse my noob-ness lol.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

cool! :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ROCKFORD-FOSGATE-T8002...1QQcmdZViewItem

Here's the RF T8002 on ebay...they arent getting any cheaper neither.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

man this server sucks!!


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

With whatever money you save as leftover ebay shopping buy one of these for under your hood...I had a 600 under the hood and a 800 in the back...real good battery!!

http://www.kinetikaudio.com/hc1800.asp

you can recharge from totally drained to fully charged as many times as you want..doesnt have a limit...plus check out the amperage on these bats..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah, I've decided. RF. I've marked this thread. 

Again, thank you, you've been tremendous help. 

Now I really need to figuere out these box deminsions.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Be sure you take your time when building the box...thats the most important. You can really make a great sub sound like shit in the wrong box. Good glue, 3/4" MDF, and pre-drill all your holes before screwing the box together to prevent the wood from splitting and you'll hit a homer on this build...and the good thing is if you want more bass you can upgrade your subs/box and make them amps work for you.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

$371.77 ain't bad. I can handle it. Better than $650.00


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Take a look at some of these custom boxes!  

http://www.woodlawncabinetry.com/Enclosure...os_Gallery.html


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Jul 20 2006, 08:11 PM~5813272
> *Be sure you take your time when building the box...thats the most important. You can really make a great sub sound like shit in the wrong box. Good glue, 3/4" MDF, and pre-drill all your holes before screwing the box together to prevent the wood from splitting and you'll hit a homer on this build...and the good thing is if you want more bass you can upgrade your subs/box and make them amps work for you.
> *


Yeah, 

The goal here is to make a kick ass street system in my 64 at home, with a compromised budget of less than 2G's (hopefully)

When I do this, I will document it all on LIL.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Damn right...your almost saving $300...that can be something else..like $$ towards a nice set of components..


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 20 2006, 08:16 PM~5813305
> *Yeah,
> 
> The goal here is to make a kick ass street system in my 64 at home, with a compromised budget of less than 2G's (hopefully)
> ...



You'll easily do that on ebay!


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

might have to get a little creative with the amps if you got all this back there.

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I've alread got it worked out. I'm gonna push the pumps forward (towards the tail lights) about 4". This will give me room to flush mount the amps. Kinda like this.....


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

A majority of the time subs sound better firing to the rear (taillights)...I've never had luck firing toward the front. I think alot of the bass gets absorbed by the seat cushion.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Also , when you mount the amps, Home depot sells some brushed aluminum tubed spacers...use those between the amp and the box, so the amps are like 3/4 to 1 inch off of the box...the screws will go down the middle of the spacers and secure the amp to the box. This will allow total air circulation under/around the amp...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Well, you get the basic idea of what im working with. Let me ask you this.

What whould you do to get good bass with the design I've showed you?

12's sealed? 4-8's ported or??? 

Some guy even told me to use 4 8" Bazooka's.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Jul 20 2006, 09:00 PM~5813612
> *Also , when you mount the amps, Home depot sells some brushed aluminum tubed spacers...use those between the amp and the box, so the amps are like 3/4 to 1 inch off of the box...the screws will go down the middle of the spacers and secure the amp to the box. This will allow total air circulation under/around the amp...
> *


I know what those look like. Good Idea.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

I personally am gonna put (4) 8" subs in the back of my 67'...and if I have the space they will be in a ported box. Ported and sealed are night n day...a correctly ported box will crush a sealed box anyday! But no...I wouldnt drop what you have in mind for bazooka. If anything...you can probably get 1 mean 12" sub in a ported box...depending on its recommended ported box dimensions...plus your available trunk space.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Fucking server man.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 20 2006, 09:12 PM~5813686
> *Fucking server man.
> *


x2!! :machinegun: -------> layitlow server


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Space is always a factor. If I went with a 12" Kicker L7 in a ported box with that amp, that would probably do the trick for sure. I have to really think about this.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

post up how much space you have to work with and I'll see what I can draw up...maybe we can go all around RF since your getting the amps...like this mean T2...I had the T1 and it was punishing! Check out the specs..

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-ROCKFORD-FOS...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

I'll hit you up tomorrow...gotta hit the gym early before work tomorrow...later homie!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Sounds good. I'm at work for the next hour. When I get home I'll take the measurments and post them.

1000 watts RMS...good god.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Jul 20 2006, 09:22 PM~5813767
> *I'll hit you up tomorrow...gotta hit the gym early before work tomorrow...later homie!
> 
> 
> *


Ok...ttyl


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

Rockford T-2000 and a T-8004 FTW!

Too bad you couldn't get hold of some old HX2 12's .

I run the T-8004 and 2 T-3000's (Swapping out to T-4000's) to an all Rockford high end and 3 Atomic APXX-12's.


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

good info marking this thread


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Here are the dimensions I just took. I measured twice:

22" Deep

9 1/2" Height

36" Wide

I borrowed these pics from Mr. Impala (hope he don't mind) to give you an idea of things...her's the area wher the box must go








Here's a box he nd OC58 built for that car.....4-8's








this is where I'll place the 6x9's....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm gonna have to grind down the spare tire holder for the box's clearance. I don't think I can get any more height in the box unless I shrten the depth of the box to 18" The damn trunk bars get in the way. :angry:

BTW, this is Tony Parkers (OG Rider) system...just for ref.

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/tech/0207lrm_trunk_makeover/


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Now that I'm looking at these measurments. I'm really pissed off. I might have to think twice about things here.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

yeah, forwarded the info to my work e-mail and started to do some research and got swamped with work...so I havent had a chance to really look into it. But what I can tell you is that you might be better off going with (4) RF P3 8" subs...dual 2ohm... theyre 250rms...so you can get the RF T10001bd and run them at 1 ohm.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks. I'm trying to think.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

If I went with the P3's, I'd still have to have a sealed box due to the space. Maybe I can port the package tray to get more bass through the back. Just thinking.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

If I went with the P3's, I'd still have to have a sealed box due to the space. Maybe I can port the package tray to get more bass through the back. Just thinking.

FUCKING SERVER!!!


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

wouldnt sound as good through the package tray....you could do (3) eights slot ported...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Man, that's a lot of compromising don't you think?


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

The area you have to work with is just a hair over 3.2-3.3 cubic feet...internal box volume would be 3.274 cu.'.........thats using 3/4" MDF


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

The P3's need this amount per sub:

Rec. Sealed Enclosure 0.30 cu. ft.
8.5 liters

Rec. Vented Enclosure 0.625 cu. ft.
17.7 liters

Thats pretty small for a vented box but by time you add in material and subwoofer/port displacement..you wouldnt have the room....unless you can find 8" subs that use a smaller vented enclosure, if thats what enclosure you prefer.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

And that's with a ported box using 3 P3's?

This is almost discouraging LOL! How about two 10" P3's ported?

Rec. Sealed Enclosure 0.65 cu. ft. 
18.4 liters 
Rec. Vented Enclosure 1.25 cu. ft. 
35.4 liters 


There has to be a way.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

not with the dimensions you gave me...its 9.5"H...right?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Yes. Thats from the floor area to almost touching the trunk bar.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

You can fit (4) 8" Kicker L7 (Black subs) @ 450 watts RMS a piece...thats 1800 watts RMS...in a sealed box... :biggrin:


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm going on kicker.com now...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Minimum rec sealed.... 0.33, 9.4 ft/lt's


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

I think 4 of those should hit hard...but in order to hit them with 1800 watts RMS, you cant be cheap....1800 watts RMS coming from a reliable, trustworthy amplifier is gonna be approx..$700 and change...On high end amps like Zapco and Helix they are like $2 per watt.... but hey you dont want to strike out on this do you. :biggrin:


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

you should be right on with the space you have if you went with the max recommended sealed box...or you can go minimum and just add polyfill to the box....try going with the max if you can spare it..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

No way. I'm not gonna waste you're time homie with this thread. I promise you that.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I guess we have to go with another amp now. RF.com is trippin right now.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 21 2006, 06:11 PM~5819060
> *I guess we have to go with another amp now. RF.com is trippin right now.
> *


what you mean trippin? The sites down?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I really wonder if that will sound like 4-10's like they say.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Jul 21 2006, 06:14 PM~5819070
> *what you mean trippin? The sites down?
> *


I keep getting a "cannot find server" page.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Man its gotta be rough for you right now...I remember searching for subs...so many to choose from...but again I say...kicker is loud but they lack sound quality...sorry. Your gonna hate me by time you finally decide... :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Found the L7's gotta be carefull not to get the 4 ohm models...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-KICKER-...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 21 2006, 06:17 PM~5819085
> *I keep getting a "cannot find server" page.
> *


yea it just did it to me...along with this site too. dam that shit makes me angry...this site goes busy every 10 minutes!

where were we?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Jul 21 2006, 06:20 PM~5819101
> *Man its gotta be rough for you right now...I remember searching for subs...so many to choose from...but again I say...kicker is loud but they lack sound quality...sorry. Your gonna hate me by time you finally decide... :biggrin:
> *


As far as subs, I've always used Kicker. I like them. They we're my first choice.
But for amps...gotta go with RF. Pricy but I can't cut corners with this car. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Piece of shit servers! and how the hell is RF.com gonna do the same shit?   :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Have you listened to the square subs? If they work for you, I'm not knockin it. Get the dual 2 Ohm though. Now you have to find a amp to pump 1800 watts RMS, or damn close to it. I know the RF T10001bd will put out 1500+ watts RMS @ 1 OHM/ 1 Channel but at 14.4 volts...thats why its important to stabilize your electrical system to get the most out of the amps...the more juice you give them the more they give back...within their limits of course.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 21 2006, 06:31 PM~5819146
> *Piece of shit servers! and how the hell is RF.com gonna do the same shit?     :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


wow this is funny...it just happened again and the error was flood control is enabled on this board, try again in 28 seconds...are we going too fast for layitlow?? :biggrin:


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

So you going to get the black L7's...I wish I could hear it when your done...the best thing is the expression on peoples faces when they find out there just 8's that are pounding away.. :biggrin: 

Looking for the amp?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah, their cool IMO. But with the space I have and the demand for bass I want, I don't have much choice.

I'll make sure I have the electrical down-packed.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah, now that we've come this far with this thread...the only amps I'll use are the RF/PS or the Old PPI's. 

I'm scanning ebay right now.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Whoo-hooo! I'm excited! 5 pages later... :biggrin: Cool though...how about the amp? Your gonna have to make a video of all of the subs moving together.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Jul 21 2006, 06:38 PM~5819177
> *So you going to get the black L7's...I wish I could hear it when your done...the best thing is the expression on peoples faces when they find out there just 8's that are pounding away.. :biggrin:
> 
> Looking for the amp?
> *


I'll go with the L7's. I'll send you a video after the system is done. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 21 2006, 06:42 PM~5819200
> *Yeah, now that we've come this far with this thread...the only amps I'll use are the RF/PS or the Old PPI's.
> 
> I'm scanning ebay right now.
> *


Zapco, Autotek, Crossfire VR Series, Helix A series amps (If you got a deeeep pocket) and from what I see Lanzar Opti-drive series amps arent to bad niether.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 21 2006, 08:42 PM~5819200
> *Yeah, now that we've come this far with this thread...the only amps I'll use are the RF/PS or the Old PPI's.
> 
> I'm scanning ebay right now.
> *


MAN RUN SOME CROSSFIRES, TRUST ME. ALOT OF POWER, AND THE PRICE IS RIGHT, AND THEY CAN DO BETTER WITH BAD IMPEDENCE THEN ROCKFORDS. MAYBE OLD SCHOOL ROCKFORDS, BUT THE NEW ONES ARE VERY TEMPRAMENTAL


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

HERE IS A GOOD PLACE TO START AT



WOOFERS ETC


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jul 21 2006, 06:46 PM~5819225
> *MAN RUN SOME CROSSFIRES, TRUST ME.  ALOT OF POWER, AND THE PRICE IS RIGHT, AND THEY CAN DO BETTER WITH BAD IMPEDENCE THEN ROCKFORDS.  MAYBE OLD SCHOOL ROCKFORDS, BUT THE NEW ONES ARE VERY TEMPRAMENTAL
> *


bad impedance?? why would you do that? Just hook it up right the first time...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I've heard a lot of good things about the VR series too. I'm just kinda afarid to take a chance. I'll be SUPER PISSED If my amps go into protection mode.

But I'll research them some more though a long with Zapco.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jul 21 2006, 06:47 PM~5819230
> *HERE IS A GOOD PLACE TO START AT
> WOOFERS ETC
> *


I think I mentioned that site in one of these car stereo topics,..their prices cant touch ebay,..so that would make it a good place to _start_....


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 21 2006, 06:51 PM~5819249
> *I've heard a lot of good things about the VR series too. I'm just kinda afarid to take a chance. I'll be SUPER PISSED If my amps go into protection mode.
> 
> But I'll research them some more though a long with Zapco.
> *


Thats funny...my boy makes fun of me because I do the same thing...I've tried other amps in the past and even now with other people rides in town, and I've used RF and they can take some serious abuse and never clip out or nothing...I havent had one go into protect once....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Jul 21 2006, 08:49 PM~5819236
> *bad impedance?? why would you do that? Just hook it up right the first time...
> *


YEAH IT IS EASY TO HOOK IT UP, JUST IF YOU ARE PLAYING CLOSE TO ITS LEVELS, AND IT DIPS LOW ON A BIG BASS NOTE, YOU MIGHT GO INTO PROTECTION. THEY CROSSFIRES JUST DROP DOWN INTO 1 OHM LOADS, SO YOU GOT ALOT OF ROOM TO PLAY WITH MULTIPLE SPEAKERS. MAYBE A SIMPLE SET UP YOU WILL BE GOOD, DON'T GET ME WRONG, ROCKFORD IS TOP, BUT I JUST LIKE WHAT YOU CAN DO WITH THE CROSSFIRES


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Jul 21 2006, 08:54 PM~5819270
> *Thats funny...my boy makes fun of me because I do the same thing...I've tried other amps in the past and even now with other people rides in town, and I've used RF and they can take some serious abuse and never clip out or nothing...I havent had one go into protect once....
> *


I HAVE. SEEN THEN SHUT DOWN FROM OVERHEATING ALSO. BUT THAT WAS WITH A FULL BLOWN, BUMPING FOR ABOUT AND HOUR AROUND TOWN TRYING TO MESS WITH PEOPLE


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jul 21 2006, 06:55 PM~5819278
> *YEAH IT IS EASY TO HOOK IT UP, JUST IF YOU ARE PLAYING CLOSE TO ITS LEVELS, AND IT DIPS LOW ON A BIG BASS NOTE, YOU MIGHT GO INTO PROTECTION.  THEY CROSSFIRES JUST DROP DOWN INTO 1 OHM LOADS, SO YOU GOT ALOT OF ROOM TO PLAY WITH MULTIPLE SPEAKERS.  MAYBE A SIMPLE SET UP YOU WILL BE GOOD, DON'T GET ME WRONG, ROCKFORD IS TOP, BUT I JUST LIKE WHAT YOU CAN DO WITH THE CROSSFIRES
> *


Would'int a good alternator and capacitor nulify this issue?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

And RF.com is still down :angry:


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jul 21 2006, 06:55 PM~5819278
> *YEAH IT IS EASY TO HOOK IT UP, JUST IF YOU ARE PLAYING CLOSE TO ITS LEVELS, AND IT DIPS LOW ON A BIG BASS NOTE, YOU MIGHT GO INTO PROTECTION.  THEY CROSSFIRES JUST DROP DOWN INTO 1 OHM LOADS, SO YOU GOT ALOT OF ROOM TO PLAY WITH MULTIPLE SPEAKERS.  MAYBE A SIMPLE SET UP YOU WILL BE GOOD, DON'T GET ME WRONG, ROCKFORD IS TOP, BUT I JUST LIKE WHAT YOU CAN DO WITH THE CROSSFIRES
> *


That has nothing to do with there amps...thats the current draw from the amp affecting the car ability to supply the demand...so they go into protect to protect the amp from damage...that would happen with any amp if your electrical system was lacking.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jul 21 2006, 06:57 PM~5819288
> *I HAVE.  SEEN THEN SHUT DOWN FROM OVERHEATING ALSO.  BUT THAT WAS WITH A FULL BLOWN, BUMPING FOR ABOUT AND HOUR AROUND TOWN TRYING TO MESS WITH PEOPLE
> *


Again the same deal here...trust me it happened to me...I had a car that the alternator was computer controlled by the vehicle so I could not upgrade it...I had a T10001bd in it along with a Alpine 345-MPV, or something like that, and the RF would draw so much from my weak electrical system already that the alpine would cut out until I turned the volume down a bit...then cranked it back up..but the Alpine would drop below 10V and go into protect...but the RF hung in there!

Now with a 250-300 amp alternator...I would of been good for all day bumping...The rear view mirror with LIL John would fall off after like 45 seconds...

Oh yeah, if your looking for a good H.O. Alternator go to :

www.excessiveamperage.com call and talk to "Nate"...good guy!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 21 2006, 06:58 PM~5819297
> *Would'int a good alternator and capacitor nulify this issue?
> *


So I was right? I'm not a total noob. lol

Looks like we covered all the main things. Any after thoughts or advice on the install? Would you run 4g or 1g power wire on these amps?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Jul 21 2006, 07:08 PM~5819371
> *Now with a 250-300 amp alternator...I would of been good for all day bumping...The rear view mirror with LIL John would fall off after like 45 seconds...
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

The T10001bd only accepts 4 guage power and ground...I tried 1/0 guage but I found myself cutting some strands off to make it fit...

A couple things..you already might know..but here they go:

-Solder all connections if you can..along with heat shrink tubing (home depot) for the ground wire,..heat with small portable torch until cable is hot and then push solder into the cable end...use a welders cable lug(looks copper) for the connector instead of the connector that comes with the amp kit...after sliding the cable into the connector, use a hammer to smoosh the connector end to the cable...this will never come off if you do it right..

-Keep you in line fuse as close to the battery as possible

- keep your ground cable as short as possible in the rear

-run power on one side of the car and speaker wire and RCAs on the other

In a nut shell take your time...and make it look nice...when you get it all together then we can go over tuning everything.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Jul 21 2006, 09:03 PM~5819331
> *That has nothing to do with there amps...thats the current draw from the amp affecting the car ability to supply the demand...so they go into protect to protect the amp from damage...that would happen with any amp if your electrical system was lacking.
> *


WHAT I AM REFERING TO IS FROM LOW IMPEDENCE, NOT LOW VOLTAGE


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Jul 21 2006, 09:08 PM~5819371
> *Again the same deal here...trust me it happened to me...I had a car that the alternator was computer controlled by the vehicle so I could not upgrade it...I had a T10001bd in it along with a Alpine 345-MPV, or something like that, and the RF would draw so much from my weak electrical system already that the alpine would cut out until I turned the volume down a bit...then cranked it back up..but the Alpine would drop below 10V and go into protect...but the RF hung in there!
> 
> Now with a 250-300 amp alternator...I would of been good for all day bumping...The rear view mirror with LIL John would fall off after like 45 seconds...
> ...


I GOTTA FIND THAT ARTICLE WITH RICHARD CLARK, WHEN HE TOTALLY PUT ALL THE ALTERNATOR TALK TO SHAME.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jul 21 2006, 07:22 PM~5819469
> *WHAT I AM REFERING TO IS FROM LOW IMPEDENCE, NOT LOW VOLTAGE
> *


even then...the T10001bd is 1 OHM Stable...low bass notes will not affect the amps impedance....low bass drops affects the vehicles electrical current draw (voltage)...when you hit bass notes next time with your system, check it with a multimeter.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Another thought...would the bass be compromised with the panel I want to put in front of the box to hold the amps? like in the pic. I'm thinking this will restrict the amount of air the subs are pushing. I might have to relocate the amp rack if this is the case.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jul 21 2006, 07:24 PM~5819487
> *I GOTTA FIND THAT ARTICLE WITH RICHARD CLARK, WHEN HE TOTALLY PUT ALL THE ALTERNATOR TALK TO SHAME.
> *


What...dont tell me your going to give me this spew about how alternators do not do anything for a system....because I'm not even waisting my finger strokes on this keyboard...


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 21 2006, 07:29 PM~5819537
> *Another thought...would the bass be compromised with the panel I want to put in front of the box to hold the amps? like in the pic. I'm thinking this will restrict the amount of air the subs are pushing. I might have to relocate the amp rack if this is the case.
> *


Try to get the subs facing the rear...not to the back of the seat..., so they'll be facing you when you open the trunk...the box will be 9.5" tall...that might..just might leave you enough room to mount them on the top...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Interesting...

http://www.thegalantcenter.net/forum/viewt...ight=capacitors


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Jul 21 2006, 07:33 PM~5819565
> *Try to get the subs facing the rear...not to the back of the seat..., so they'll be facing you when you open the trunk...the box will be 9.5" tall...that might..just might leave you enough room to mount them on the top...*


what do you mean? You mean have the subs pointed toward the tail lights or the up at the sky?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Because the amp panel, as in the pics, is blocking the subs.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 21 2006, 07:33 PM~5819568
> *Interesting...
> 
> http://www.thegalantcenter.net/forum/viewt...ight=capacitors
> *


read the whole forum...caps are good for small voltage drops...by no means will they be able to benefit a system that draws the amount of current from a big set-up...just talk to people that had/have systems, big dogs, not your local street beat teenager...I threw my cap in the garbage, it didnt benefit my 1500+ watt RMS streetpounder...the cap becomes another load on an already deprived electrical system, as it tries to recharge itself for the next long bass note...and we all know what bass notes sound like on for instance down south music....

All you have to worry about replacing, in this order, if you have issues ..ever..is:

Alternator
Battery
Big 3 upgrade

and you'll be straight!

Go to the next possible IASCA Sound Competition and see how many people are using caps,...compared to high output alternators, multiple batteries, and upgraded battery cables, & ground cables...Then come and say something.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 21 2006, 07:35 PM~5819585
> *what do you mean? You mean have the subs pointed toward the tail lights or the up at the sky?
> *


Point them to the taillights...in the same area you circled before..but firing to the taillights.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Sounds logical to me.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Jul 21 2006, 07:47 PM~5819671
> *Point them to the taillights...in the same area you circled before..but firing to the taillights.
> *


Yeah, It will work. I'll make that shit fit if I have too LOL. I was just kinda concerned about the amp panel being in the way.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Jul 21 2006, 07:46 PM~5819656
> *read the whole forum...caps are good for small voltage drops...by no means will they be able to benefit a system that draws the amount of current from a big set-up...just talk to people that had/have systems, big dogs, not your local street beat teenager...I threw my cap in the garbage, it didnt benefit my 1500+ watt RMS streetpounder...the cap becomes another load on an already deprived electrical system, as it tries to recharge itself for the next long bass note...and we all know what bass notes sound like on for instance down south music....
> 
> All you have to worry about replacing, in this order, if you have issues ..ever..is:
> ...


example:

http://www.teamgates.org/mike_bartells.html

I dont see any caps,..do you?? Its like finding waldo now-a-days... :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

good grief.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

For of you guys doing a early 60's Impala installation...this topic is for you.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Btw, RF is finally working.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey, I gotta dip out for a little...gonna go watch a movie...wife is buggin out..I been on here a good minute now :biggrin: layitlow is addicting...easy way to find that out is how mad we get when we get booted off... :biggrin: I'll be on here later ...catch you then!


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 21 2006, 08:02 PM~5819787
> *Btw, RF is finally working.
> *


Yeah man,..I saw that.  Take a few and read some of their forums, theres one on which way to face your subs...and the RF site is just for RF products, so good luck trying to ask about another product on there...you've been warned..
:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Cool. TTYL!


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

http://www.edesignaudio.com/boxbuilder.php?tab=pictures

another...ok until later...for real this time...damn layitlow...its like crack in the 90's!


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Jul 21 2006, 09:07 PM~5819823
> *http://www.edesignaudio.com/boxbuilder.php?tab=pictures
> 
> another...ok until later...for real this time...damn layitlow...its like crack in the 90's!
> *


the sales or the product?


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

yea im going to la in the manana to get my jbl t595s but i want to look into some subs but from what ive read it looks like 8s are the best option, right or no?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Jul 21 2006, 09:40 PM~5820325
> *yea im going to la in the manana to get my jbl t595s but i want to look into some subs but from what ive read it looks like 8s are the best option, right or no?
> *


If you intend to place them in the spot I circled, then yes....it's looks like the kicker L7 0R L5's are you're best bet due to space limitations.


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

yea thats probably where they are going


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jul 21 2006, 08:58 PM~5820108
> *the sales or the product?
> *


Mainly for the box enclosures, this one looks clean.

http://www.edesignaudio.com/boxpictures/DSCF0161.JPG
http://www.edesignaudio.com/boxpictures/DSCF0014x.JPG
http://www.edesignaudio.com/boxpictures/DSCF0160.JPG

Now as far as the product, it doesnt look so bad. The Eu-700's look tempting to try...when I get started with my set-up..I think I'm gonna try these or ID8's...cant beat the price...plus I'm not looking to bass out in a classic car..just doesnt look right to me...I think a crystal clear SQ set-up with a well-balanced bass set-up will work for me.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Jul 21 2006, 09:40 PM~5820325
> *yea im going to la in the manana to get my jbl t595s but i want to look into some subs but from what ive read it looks like 8s are the best option, right or no?
> *


Depends on your space, and where you want them...but yes, most likely it'll be 8"s...you can do two 8's in a ported box...that will get you some more bass..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Jul 21 2006, 10:39 PM~5820538
> *Mainly for the box enclosures, this one looks clean.
> 
> http://www.edesignaudio.com/boxpictures/DSCF0161.JPG
> ...


Do you have any idea how difficult thats sounds to me? :angry:


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 22 2006, 06:33 AM~5821162
> *Do you have any idea how difficult thats sounds to me? :angry:
> *


Why's that? Yours is gonna sound just fine...should get a pretty good amount of bass with (4) 8" L7's @ 450watts RMS...1800watts RMS total...I dont want that much bass coming out of a classic car thats all...your good man..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah, I feel better now. Now I'm debating if I should give the speakers and dimensions to a shop and have them build the box. I can do the wiring and everything but the box I'm not too confident in. Might just be worth it money and time wise.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Dont let the shop do it...have confidence man..just make good measurements...and cut away...wood is only $20 for a 8' x 4' sheet of 3/4" MDF @ Home Depot....and you can easily make the box with that...plus a couple dollars for liquid nails glue...caulk gun..some screws...pre-drill the holes...lay a bead of glue down..put the piece together...and screw. You can do it...The shop will easily charge you $100-300 for a box. You can mess up making the box twice and still save money.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhAM8HEkwYc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2tWSklG0DE
Here's a quick video of the system I put in my wifes Honda Odyssey...plus she's got 20" Deep dish Chrome rims on it! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

You're getting me all pumped up and shit! when you say pre-drill, you mean using a drill bit thats the same size as the screws right? Drill the holes, glue, then screw the wood together right?


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 22 2006, 08:20 PM~5824071
> *You're getting me all pumped up and shit! when you say pre-drill, you mean using a drill bit thats the same size as the screws right? Drill the holes, glue, then screw the wood together right?
> *


When you pre-drill be sure to use a drill bit skinnier than the screw it self, that way the screw grabs pretty good without splitting the wood. If you use a bit with the same thickness as the screw, it'll screw in but not tight. I usually put a screw in about every 4" or so...not too close though because that will split the wood too.....I think you got this though!

Go for it! You'll save money and gain experience!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I know what you mean about a skinnyier bit. Makes sence. Another qustion, does the box have to have walls inside between each speaker or just completley hollow?


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 22 2006, 08:35 PM~5824152
> *I know what you mean about a skinnyier bit. Makes sence. Another qustion, does the box have to have walls inside between each speaker or just completley hollow?
> *


Good thing you asked, I almost forgot. Yes, I would put them in separate chambers within the box.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Just measure, measure and measure again before and while your putting it together...have someone give you a hand holding the wood while you predrill, screw , and glue together or use clamps. Then wipe the excess glue that seeps out right down all the joints, inside and out. Then give the box and over night drying time before putting in the subs.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I can handle that. I have a jig saw and most the stuff right now.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Also, use these to screw the subs in...you put them on the inside of the box...place the subs in there holes..then use a marker to dot all the wholes on the sub onto the box...then pull the subs out, and drill all the holes the same size as the end of these T-nuts, you'll have to kind of you some clamps or pliers to press the spike into the wood...then place the subs back into place and thread some bolts through the hole, which then will thread into these T-nuts and make a tight ass subwoofer install...no air leaks...good to go!

http://www.stafast.com/products/tnuts.html


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I get it. So you're saying use a bolt instead of a screw right? The bolt will then screw/thread onto the t nut inside right? which will then hold the speaker in place.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 22 2006, 08:57 PM~5824255
> *I get it. So you're saying use a bolt instead of a screw right? The bolt will then screw/thread onto the t nut inside right? which will then hold the speaker in place.
> *


Got it! :thumbsup:


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

So did you decide on Subs? Amp?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Yes like we talked about,

4 - L7 8" 2 ohm dvc's

Rf T1000db
Rf T500db

wired the way you explained. I also emailed that guy Nate about a 250amp alt today too.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 22 2006, 09:12 PM~5824305
> *Yes like we talked about,
> 
> 4 - L7 8" 2 ohm dvc's
> ...



:thumbsup: 

For the room you have available they'll sound good! Now if you had tons of room,...you could have had something that'll rattle teeth loose...but you'll be good.

I cant wait to see the end result...you need to post some progress pics...that way IF we see something wrong we can catch it before you get totally done...plus you'll have something to look back at and be happy about plus learn from.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 22 2006, 09:12 PM~5824305
> *Yes like we talked about,
> 
> 4 - L7 8" 2 ohm dvc's
> ...


When you get more money you can upgrade the T10001bd to give the subs full power....it should hit them with anywhere between 1000watts RMS and 1500...but you'll need 1800, because the L7's are 450 RMS a piece...something to think about.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Right now, Im gonna have to make a shopping list. When I start this, I'll document it all on LIL with pics. I'll PM you when the post goes up. Cant thank you enough bro.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

How do I upgrade it without buying a different amp?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

8 pages ...damn

Man I think the T1000bd is ENOUGH for now. Specially with 8's...people are gonna tripout for real.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 22 2006, 09:22 PM~5824371
> *Right now, Im gonna have to make a shopping list. When I start this, I'll document it all on LIL with pics. I'll PM you when the post goes up. Cant thank you enough bro.
> *


Not a problem...I like doing this stuff anyways...We'll you got your subs, we have to get you a amp to power these up good enough..unless you want to stay with slight under powered...up to you...whats your budget on a sub amp?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

About $500-600.00

But it's gonna look stupid with mis-matched amps.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 22 2006, 09:30 PM~5824431
> *About $500-600.00
> 
> But it's gonna look stupid with mis-matched amps.
> *


you can keep RF...Bet your thinking...shit what he thinking now... :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm thinking....you're think about adding a third RF amp linked together. Right?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Or just use the RF1000bd only and downgrade the subs to the L5's


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 22 2006, 09:33 PM~5824458
> *I'm thinking....you're think about adding a third RF amp linked together. Right?
> *


 yeah,,..putting the T10001bd into master and slaving another smaller RF T ??? or getting the T20001bd, but that would give the kicker subs a good work out...and its out your budget.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

You two don't have an i/m client in common? LMAO

Now I see why this thread is going on 10 pages... :cheesy:


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 22 2006, 09:35 PM~5824480
> *Or just use the RF1000bd only and downgrade the subs to the L5's
> *


You could do that too, but there 300 RMS a piece vs 450 RMS...up to you..still should sound good with 4 of them...plus you like kicker too...4 of what you like...cant go wrong.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

This info is for everyone not just me LOL!


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 22 2006, 09:40 PM~5824524
> *You two don't have an i/m client in common? LMAO
> 
> Now I see why this thread is going on 10 pages...  :cheesy:
> *


Hey, the Car Stereo forum has to come alive some how... :biggrin: 

Plus he's learning something here...you have to help me out Brahma...we gotta show some of these guys on here that want to learn how to do stereo installs the right way.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Found this...but it's refurbished by RF...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ROCKFORD-FOSGATE-POWER...1QQcmdZViewItem

WTF is this...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rockford-Fosgate-Type-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Here we go....Shit I can handle this, tell my girl to give me the diffrence $

http://cgi.ebay.com/ROCKFORD-FOSGATE-POWER...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Those ones on the bottom link are new amps from RF...I've been checking them out but no one seems to be talking about those...I wonder if RF did a hit and miss on those...the RF forum guys dont really say anything about those either. Should go on their forum and ask...

But as far as the RF T20001bd.... :roflmao: ...that thing probably puts out like 2500-2800 watts RMS, that thing would rape them L7's...or molest. :biggrin:


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Here's why:

http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/products/as...watts_power.png


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah, no shit..thats real power rith there. I'm not too thrilled about it being refurbished though.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 22 2006, 09:52 PM~5824596
> *Yeah, no shit..thats real power rith there. I'm not too thrilled about it being refurbished though.
> *


I wouldnt be either..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I have to run brother, We''ll talk tomarrow. I have to work tonight. This has been a great thread!


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

The T10001bd will do...If it gives you 1500 Watts RMS..your only short 75 watts per sub...thats not bad...stay with the T10001bd..

:thumbsup:


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 22 2006, 09:55 PM~5824608
> *I have to run brother, We''ll talk tomarrow. I have to work tonight. This has been a great thread!
> *


Cool...sucks on a saturday, but who's going to pay for this stereo equipment then...
:roflmao: 

alright later homie,..be safe!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

OK, here's how it adds up:

JBL T595's 2 pairs $278.00

Kicker 8" L7's 2ohm x4 $476.00

RF T10001bd $383.00

RF T5001bd $265.00

That's a total of $1,402.00 so far. And that dont include shipping costs. I still got about $450.00 to play with.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Do you have all your installation stuff...solder, heatshrink, connectors, fuses, RCA's and upgraded alternator.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

No, thats where the rest of the money is gonna go. I also have to buy a good head unit. Looks like I might be able to keep it below $2500.00 realistically.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

hahahhah! This is serious bussiness here. Homeboy is helping me design the whole damn system. I've never taken on an audio project this extensive. I'm not a noob at Lowriding or a some teenager by no-means, but this car stereo stuff is really interesting to me. It's an area I need to educate myself in. This system has to be done right the first time with the budget I have, I don't wanna go back to it after it's done. 

I have a lot of things to do before this install, but trust me..the things I've learned from Junebug will get put to use soon. You'll see. 

Sorry for ranting!! LOL!


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 23 2006, 07:32 PM~5829260
> *hahahhah!  This is serious bussiness here. Homeboy is helping me design the whole damn system. I've never taken on an audio project this extensive. I'm not a noob at Lowriding or a some teenager by no-means, but this car stereo stuff is really interesting to me. It's an area I need to educate myself in. This system has to be done right the first time with the budget I have, I don't wanna go back to it after it's done.
> 
> I have a lot of things to do before this install, but trust me..the things I've learned from Junebug will get put to use soon. You'll see.
> ...


Good. Maybe we can exchange info...I'm a noob at lowriding...But I've been reading up on it on this site and more.

Alpine makes some good headunits..some of panasonics are decent too..

I have an alpine 9855 and that guy has so many features that I still get lost sometimes...but you can fine tune the hell out of your system with all the features it comes with...check out thier site.

I like to shop for headunits with at least 3 pre-outs, built in 3 way cross-over, time correction, at the least 4 volt pre-outs, and of course good appearance...Alpine takes it in my eyes..


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

I stopped by my buddys stereo shop in town and finally seen these in person...

http://www.alpine-usa.com/images/products/.../pdx-1_1000.jpg

Its so small too...looks almost like an external hard drive for a computer... :biggrin: 

I havent heard them yet...hopefully he'll hook it up to something soon to see if they are any good...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

anybody that takes the time to read the past 10 pages can gain alot of valuable info.


idk if they were mentioned earlier, but zapco makes some really nice amps, as does mtx..lil pricey but mtx amps do put out.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jul 23 2006, 08:15 PM~5829539
> *anybody that takes the time to read the past 10 pages can gain alot of valuable info.
> idk if they were mentioned earlier, but zapco makes some really nice amps, as does mtx..lil pricey but mtx amps do put out.
> *


I agree totally...Zapco is definitely not for someone with short pockets though...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm gonna do some research. I've been doing this shit all day. It's addicting. Also, welcome to Lowriding homie. That 67 you got is perfect.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 23 2006, 08:18 PM~5829550
> *I'm gonna do some research. I've been doing this shit all day. It's addicting. Also, welcome to Lowriding homie. That 67 you got is perfect.
> *


Thanks...its straight and rust free...its actually getting painted right now as we speak..OG Gold Metallic! I already had the motor rebuilt and painted...no frame off yet...daily driver...but when its time its gonna be perfect...and I mean perfect!


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Gotta let you guys go...my eyes are burning.. :biggrin: 

And I gotta go to work early tomorrow....Later homie

Keep researching for how to perfect your stereo install...write it down so you dont forget..because most likely you'll start and be too excited and forget to do something.

Good luck.

Talk to you tomorrow..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

You should post you're car in the project section, guys love 67's around here. And anything you need to know I'm sure i can help you with. 

My first chioce when It comes to head units is Clarion. I've always been satisfied with them. Kenwood, Alpine and Panasonic are next.

Thats one thing I'm good at...head units. I know what to look for in those.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

take care, goodnight!


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 23 2006, 08:26 PM~5829607
> *You should post you're car in the project section, guys love 67's around here. And anything you need to know I'm sure i can help you with.
> 
> My first chioce when It comes to head units is Clarion. I've always been satisfied with them. Kenwood, Alpine and Panasonic are next.
> ...


Yeah Clarion is good...I really liked there old school Pro Audio units.

Alright I gotta get off of here for real this time..... :roflmao: I'm gonna be at work having layitlow withdrawals like a crackhead.. :roflmao: 

Later homie


----------



## crAZy AZ (Feb 24, 2006)

still pushing that RF, junebug? just joking. Crenshaw, your equipment choices should work out fine for you. i have two of the kicker L5 8s in a four door F-250 (car hauler). they are in a small sealed box, no fill and half the power, they do the job just fine. so, 4 L7s 8s should beat pretty good.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crAZy AZ_@Jul 24 2006, 09:45 AM~5831998
> *still pushing that RF, junebug? just joking. Crenshaw, your equipment choices should work out fine for you. i have two of the kicker L5 8s in a four door F-250 (car hauler). they are in a small sealed box, no fill and half the power, they do the job just fine. so, 4 L7s 8s should beat pretty good.
> *


You know how it is...you find a brand that has the best of both worlds (SPL & SQ) and you tend to hold on to it until you can find something else that can replace it. You've heard them you know...and that was with a electrical system that was totally stock and it still hit hard.

When we gonna open up shop? Dallas, San Antonio, or Phoenix? Whatevers clever!

Hey we should take a trip to "Creshaw's" way..Barbecue or cruise through his area...he seems pretty cool...10 pages and he hasnt turned on me yet... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Jul 23 2006, 10:14 PM~5829538
> *I stopped by my buddys stereo shop in town and finally seen these in person...
> 
> http://www.alpine-usa.com/images/products/.../pdx-1_1000.jpg
> ...


THINK I SEEN A PICTURE OF THESE LIKE 5 MONTHS AGO. RIGHT AFTER CES, BUT THOUGHT THAT THEY WERE THE NEW LINE OF AMPLIFIERS THAT THEY WERE COMING OUT WITH


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

i will sell you two hifonics amps for 400 bro


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Crenshaw,

Whats the latest homie?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Chillin today, It's 104 degrees out here HOT! 

Now I need you're advice on the front speakers. I need to mount them in the kick panels. how should I wire them and power them?


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

I hear you on the heat it was about that here....Well, your putting (4) 6x9's in the back...so it'd have to be another amp...which you dont have the room for. Honestly, I would have just done front speaker components and the subs in the trunk. That would have made for nice clean soundstaging...because right now it sounds like you have all your sound coming from the rear and nothing up front...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I was just thinking about putting some JBL 6.5 components and running them with hidden amp. I think that would be simple and decent. I'm not trying to compete or anything, just wanna look clean.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

What state you in?


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 24 2006, 07:46 PM~5835271
> *I was just thinking about putting some JBL 6.5 components and running them with hidden amp. I think that would be simple and decent. I'm not trying to compete or anything, just wanna look clean.
> *


I hear you...you can make them look clean...but its going to take some custom fiberglass work to put 6.5 components in the kickpanels...unless you have the room in the existing kickpanels...in my 67 theres no room without fiberglassing. That'll sound clean then...man thats gonna be pretty loud...(4) L7 8's, (4) 6x9's and (1) Component set in the "kicks." 

Which comps are you thinking on getting?


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 24 2006, 07:47 PM~5835281
> *What state you in?
> *


Texas...originally from NY...in the military so we travel all over.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Im going to Odessa TX in November for a show out there.

Not sure, I havint studied their products yet. I just want some JBL's to match the 6x9's though. So you think the hidden amp idea is cool?
Also Im gonna have to get a head unit with 3 pre outs right? front, rear and sub outs.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I'll figure out out to put them in the kick panels. I might have to do some cutting again though. Hopefully I can avoid fiberglass.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 24 2006, 08:07 PM~5835454
> *Im going to Odessa TX in November for a show out there.
> 
> Not sure, I havint studied their products yet. I just want some JBL's to match the 6x9's though. So you think the hidden amp idea is cool?
> ...


The hidden amp is cool as long as it can get some sort of ventilation around it...

Headunit..yes at least three pre-outs.. :thumbsup: 

Well homie, its getting late and the wifey is giving me that evil eye...going to figure out what that means right now... :biggrin: ...

Talk to you tomorrow...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Give her some cock...LOL! alright homie TTYL!!


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 24 2006, 08:10 PM~5835493
> *I'll figure out out to put them in the kick panels. I might have to do some cutting again though. Hopefully I can avoid fiberglass.
> *


Do your research on this...fiberglass is a pain..but when done right the results are  .
Sometimes when you just cut and place them it looks like you just half ass'd it because you didnt want to put any effort into it. Remember it is a classic and you wanted it right. Just put your best foot forward on this project...

Talk tomorrow...gotta go!

:biggrin:


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 24 2006, 08:12 PM~5835511
> *Give her some cock...LOL! alright homie TTYL!!
> *


Drillin for some oil in texas tonight!!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

any info on how they make a larger size speaker box into that space .. 

like the old southside i think it had 15's or 18's 

wonder what it would cost to get serious knock again .. 

i had four twelves years ago .. and it was loud for a while till i got used to it then i got dros; 

and the two tens arent cutting it ..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Jul 24 2006, 09:22 PM~5836130
> *any info on how they make a larger size speaker box into that space ..
> 
> like the old southside i think it had 15's or 18's
> ...


The system me and Junebug have designed here is great for an Impala. It's clean, modest in price and very good quality. Thats all you need unless you have a bigger demand and budget. I don't


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Jul 24 2006, 09:22 PM~5836130
> *any info on how they make a larger size speaker box into that space ..
> 
> like the old southside i think it had 15's or 18's
> ...


Yeah, it isnt happening in that little space behind the back seat...maybe utilizing the actual trunk, but not the space behind the back seat/under rear deck.

From what I can remember in the earlier posts, Crenshaw's finest said the height was 9.5" under there,...so a ten wouldnt even fit.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 20 2006, 11:43 PM~5814643
> *Here are the dimensions I just took. I measured twice:
> 
> 22" Deep
> ...


ice64berg,

Above, in the pics, is where he wants them and thats the space he has to work with...your not fitting 10's, 12's, or 15's...unless they fire up...and that probably wont sound good at all.


----------



## crAZy AZ (Feb 24, 2006)

to be honest, 4 6" x 9" speakers is not really necessary. unless, that is just what you want for looks. you could ax one pair and just put the component set up front. so you would have one component set up front and one pair of 6" x 9"s. that will still be plenty loud and you wouldn't have to get another amp. the JBL components are good, comparable to Infinitys... just another option. 

Junebug, i say we set up shop in iraq.... or texas, same desert heat...


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crAZy AZ_@Jul 25 2006, 11:56 AM~5839693
> *to be honest, 4 6" x 9" speakers is not really necessary. unless, that is just what you want for looks. you could ax one pair and just put the component set up front. so you would have one component set up front and one pair of 6" x 9"s. that will still be plenty loud and you wouldn't have to get another amp. the JBL components are good, comparable to Infinitys... just another option.
> 
> Junebug, i say we set up shop in iraq.... or texas, same desert heat...
> *


I was going to recommend the same thing about the 6x9's a while ago..be he already purchased them.. I believe...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

No, I have'int bought them yet. I just want them mainly back there for looks. Impalas always looked good to me with four speakers on the rear deck. I want to paint the grills the same colore as the car. These pics are really nice....Agian, their from Mr. Impala's 63:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I can't wait till this car is finished for real.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------

